# difference between fighting and playing?



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

can you guys clue me in? i just got two boys and i'm not sure how to tell the difference. they were raised in the same cage at the shop so i don't see how they would be fighting? how do i know?


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

As long as there isn't any blood they are fine.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sometimes I don't think there is much of one.

Signs of true aggression can include crabwalking, puffing out their fur, little hissy noises, etc. If they're just tussling they need to decide who's the leader, since it's just the two of them now, not one big group.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ive seen both, the real fight and play fight.

When fighting they try to bite each other, move sideways with raised hair and make a loud sneesing noise.

Play fight is without using their teeth and they dont hurt each, other but they can sound as if being killed.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i put my rats in the same cage and when i picked up the naked and on her tummy was a gash or something. should i be alarme. she also has some scratches on her. should i put them in the same cage in a week?


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

pooky said:


> i put my rats in the same cage and when i picked up the naked and on her tummy was a gash or something. should i be alarme. she also has some scratches on her. should i put them in the same cage in a week?


Hmmm...how long have you had your rats, and did you get them from the same place at the same time? If not, how did you go about introducing them and how long have they been in the same cage?

If you got them from different places and didn't spend long enough on intros there could be some problems.


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

actually there are no problems. i moved them into the same cage today and no fight. good luck to everyone!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

This thread has been 'purged' as it were, please continue all conversations by PM, unless they pertain to the topic at hand.

If there are any issues, please contact me.


----------

